
Create a Local Copy of a Website with HTTrack - jonahbailey
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/02/12/create-a-website-copy-with-httrack/
======
jlg23
It would have been great if the author had mentioned the very important "how
not to use"[1] text on httrack's site.

As an admin of a multi-gigabyte site I regularly have to deal with people who
use httrack or similar tools without regard for bandwidth and cpu usage on the
server side. "Dealing with" means to do binary traffic shaping via routing
into a black hole.

[1]
[http://www.httrack.com/html/abuse.html](http://www.httrack.com/html/abuse.html)

